# Removing a shaft adaptor



## Dave B (Jan 10, 2014)

I've bought a Miyzaki JDL shaft which was fitted to a Cleveland Classic Custom XL driver and would like to remove the adapter so that I can fit a TM adapter.

Has anybody any experience of removing adaptors without a puller or would you simply drop it into the pro shop and let them do it for you?


----------



## markgs (Jan 10, 2014)

watch a guy doing it on you tube with a blowlamp


----------



## shewy (Jan 10, 2014)

You will wreck the adaptor but save the shaft if you do it carefully,use a heat gun and remove the same as you would a club head,don't twist the shaft or you will wreck it


----------



## Dave B (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not worried about the adaptor and was thinking along the lines of putting a screw in the adapter and clamping the screw in a vice and then applying heat to the base of the adaptor while applying pressure to the shaft by pulling with the other hand.

I was hoping to get some feedback, good or bad by members who had removed adapters this way.


----------



## Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

Just heat it till the epoxy melts and use pliers to hold the adapter.  No need to ruin adapter or shaft if you do it carefully.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 11, 2014)

As stated, do NOT twist the shaft or adapter or you will split the fibres on the shaft. You must pull it straight off. I would get it done properly as you can easily ruin an expensive shaft.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 11, 2014)

Find a decent local pro, for the sakes of a Â£20 note you could ruin the shaft


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Find a decent local pro, for the sakes of a Â£20 note you could ruin the shaft
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't think it would even be 20. I got charged 5 quid a club to take out and fit a new shaft.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 12, 2014)

A local shop charged me 15.00 to remove one adaptor and refit an amp one, given the shaft us 100.00 it was money well spent


----------



## barryboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I cant find anywhere that will remove a covert adapter without them saying there is a chance this specific adapter will be damaged so it is at your own risk.  Never been told that before with other brands.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 12, 2014)

After a chat with one of the local pro shops they offered to do it at a reasonable cost. Hopefully the replacement R1 adaptor will arrive mid week and I'll be able to try it out next weekend, weather permitting.


----------

